# Whats your goal this season?



## ThunderRoad (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd like to get my dog 100 retrieves and kill a limit of mallards in the timber. You?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 12, 2012)

Shoot another banded can and a couple limits, take some new kids out and let them get addicted


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 12, 2012)

A full limit of 6 ducks and two geese in a day's hunt.  Never done it yet in OH.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 12, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I'd like to get my dog 100 retrieves and kill a limit of mallards in the timber. You?



Max will be alittle younger than Shelby when season hits, he should be around 10 months when December gets here.. But thats my main goal is to get him on birds!!!

CJ


----------



## tashwoo (Jun 12, 2012)

ive never shot a mallard, as weird as that sounds, but getting a drake mallard would be great. Another readhead would be great to


----------



## The Fever (Jun 12, 2012)

To earn a 4.0 semester in college for the fall, get out hunting twice a week, and get as many new eager people out there as possible...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 12, 2012)

The Fever said:


> To earn a 4.0 semester in college for the fall, get out hunting twice a week, and get as many new eager people out there as possible...



Good stuff Fever. Lets see if we can get a hunt in this season. That Boykin better be ready!


----------



## florida boy (Jun 12, 2012)

to see as many sunrises as I can and to burn some powder


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 12, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Max will be alittle younger than Shelby when season hits, he should be around 10 months when December gets here.. But thats my main goal is to get him on birds!!!
> 
> CJ



CJ lets me know when you want to do some training brother. I am gonnabe hitting it hard from here on out! Max will be ready to grab some birds. I am sure of that!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 12, 2012)

If the good LORD  will let me? To hunt every state I can and harvest every duck on my hit list. Hunt places I have never hunted. I hope to just to have fun with old and new friends. See smiling faces on some kids, and new waterfowlers. Return home safe, so I can do it all again.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## The Fever (Jun 12, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Good stuff Fever. Lets see if we can get a hunt in this season. That Boykin better be ready!



I am down brother! The boykin just had some pups (long story) but soon as they are gone and she has rested up I will see how much she has forgotten....


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 12, 2012)

To see as many sunsets as possible in the timber. Break my record and shoot 24 limits on public land 72 mallards. Larry nice avaitar


----------



## Timbertalker (Jun 13, 2012)

For me it's not all about how many I kill. Don't get me wrong I wanna kill a limit just like the next guy, but over the past couple years I changed allot. Used to it was all about how many I brought home. Now it's about how many I can put on the water at one time. I like knowing that I talked them into giving up. That feeling after putting 100+ birds on the water at one time is unreal. Nothing can touch that feeling. So for me my goal is to see how many I can make give it up.


----------



## drdarby45 (Jun 13, 2012)

I always want to top the previous season, its gotten better and better each year for me with the exception of 3 seasons ago. Totaled 384 ducks last year so i am always aiming to climb higher & higher.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 13, 2012)

To spend as much time in the blind with my son and duck buddies as possible and get Rocko 250 retrieves.


----------



## levi5002 (Jun 13, 2012)

i want a collared speck....bad

but to be reasonable, hunt as much as possible starting in canada...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 13, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> i want a collared speck....bad
> 
> but to be reasonable, hunt as much as possible starting in canada...



I would like a collared anything.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 13, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> i want a collared speck....bad
> 
> but to be reasonable, hunt as much as possible starting in canada...



I forgot one goal...bumper pong.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jun 13, 2012)

Since I move AGAIN, it looks like I'll be starting over from scratch AGAIN.  

My goal is small.  Find a few new spots that will hold some birds...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 13, 2012)

This will be my first full season chasing ducks, got into late last year, so my goal is simple...kill some ducks.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 13, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> CJ lets me know when you want to do some training brother. I am gonnabe hitting it hard from here on out! Max will be ready to grab some birds. I am sure of that!



Pretty much whenever really.. As long as it aint a Drill Weekend for me, im free most of the time.. Wanna get it him jumpin off the boat after bumpers.. We are working on baby doubles now.. Started heel but it is gonna take a ton more reps.. That is pretty much are last thing to cover in OB until formal stuff.. I'll be relieved when he starts heeling on his own though.

CJ


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 13, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> For me it's not all about how many I kill. Don't get me wrong I wanna kill a limit just like the next guy, but over the past couple years I changed allot. Used to it was all about how many I brought home. Now it's about how many I can put on the water at one time. I like knowing that I talked them into giving up. That feeling after putting 100+ birds on the water at one time is unreal. Nothing can touch that feeling. So for me my goal is to see how many I can make give it up.



Your correct It is one of the best highs a duck hunter can feel, but for me it's the moment when you say shoot em in the face and 20 shotguns let the lead fly and you have to shoot cripples for 10 min.


----------



## clent586 (Jun 13, 2012)

I want to get my son in the timber. Dont care if I shoot anything....


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 13, 2012)

clent586 said:


> I want to get my son in the timber. Dont care if I shoot anything....[/
> 
> I hope you get a chance to hunt with us. We are going to show allot of hunters what that timber thief will do. It's going to hang with the best of them.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jun 13, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> let the lead fly




Freudian Slip Savvy???


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 13, 2012)

1) Have a good time with friends.

2) Get a picture this time of chadair wallering in the water of a flooded field cause he can't keep his footing.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 13, 2012)

*Bingo*



Woods Savvy said:


> I hope you get a chance to hunt with us. We are going to show allot of hunters what that timber thief will do. It's going to hang with the best of them.



Thats what is gonna be around my neck as well.


----------



## devlou77 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kill my first duck and learn how to duck hunt! Hopefully meet a good mentor!


----------



## Folsom (Jun 13, 2012)

Hunt at least 75 days.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 13, 2012)

I want to win a boat race this year, Last year I won the foot race. Timber hunting is AWESOME!!!!!!! Woods Savvy, I might need to use the Black Ghost.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Just get to go more than twice would be nice


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 13, 2012)

LipRip'r said:


> Freudian Slip Savvy???



You mean we can't shoot lead. I guess now I'm going to have to hide it with the beer .


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jun 13, 2012)

not get fired, not lose hope scholarship, take some youngsters and try and teach them the right way, my dog gets 95% of our kills, dont bounce any checks, any species i have not killed yet, cover my layout blind in goose blood on more than one occasion


----------



## Fortner (Jun 14, 2012)

Stop talking about gettin out there more and actually doing it! Definitely don't get to go as much as I'd like..


----------



## LipRip'r (Jun 15, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> You mean we can't shoot lead. I guess now I'm going to have to hide it with the beer .



Oh no.... Although they frown on the use of lead shot, beer is actually condoned out there


----------



## Smokey73 (Jun 15, 2012)

100 green heads  200 geese..


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 15, 2012)

To knock the eider and scoter's off of my hit list in Maine!!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 16, 2012)

not to break the bank again.... lol
we'll see how that goes.


----------



## The Fever (Jun 16, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> not get fired, not lose hope scholarship, take some youngsters and try and teach them the right way, my dog gets 95% of our kills, dont bounce any checks, any species i have not killed yet, cover my layout blind in goose blood on more than one occasion



We are in about the same boat brothter....I feel the pain of balancing a job, school, hunting.....bravo to you trying to get young guys out there!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 16, 2012)

To finally kill a wood duck!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2012)

To enjoy another season hunting with my son, and friends. Make new friends and hunt new places. Try to reach my goal of killing a duck in every state before I die, and kill a drake of every species of duck.

Take some newbies hunting, and try to show em how to have fun and enjoy hunting and not worry about trying to impress others that want to question thier creds.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> To finally kill a wood duck!



I know the feeling Brandon, I'm still trying to get my first gadwall. Maybe I can get one this yr, may be hunting Mississippi so I should be able to conquer that feat.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I know the feeling Brandon, I'm still trying to get my first gadwall. Maybe I can get one this yr, may be hunting Mississippi so I should be able to conquer that feat.



Naaaa. You killed some nice ones last year. I saw them on here somewhere.  You're still needing a drake gwt right?


----------



## MrSpooky (Jun 28, 2012)

My goal is just to see a few ducks... This is the first year here (in south Ga), and Im not sure what to expect regarding public places.
 spooky


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 29, 2012)

To hunt with new and old friends. To get more young hunters into the sport then I did last year.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 29, 2012)

Letting Webfootwidowmaker take me to all his favorite spots in our new boat.

BTW, you need to get my seat installed on the front of our boat and start scoutin', I don't want no slow mornings like we had last year.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 29, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Letting Webfootwidowmaker take me to all his favorite spots in our new boat.
> 
> BTW, you need to get my seat installed on the front of our boat and start scoutin', I don't want no slow mornings like we had last year.



 as long as you bring the Doritos and cheese dip


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 29, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> as long as you bring the *Doritos and cheese *dip


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Robk (Jun 29, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> To knock the eider and scoter's off of my hit list in Maine!!




I stare at them things everyday coming off the island I live on up here. Give me a shout before you come up.  I might be able to steer you in the right direction if you'll be in my part of the state.  


My goal?  same as every year.  Live through to another season.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 1, 2012)

My goal is to get 20 degree weather in November.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 1, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> My goal is to get 20 degree weather in November.



I hope you reach your goal!


----------



## rockwalker (Jul 1, 2012)

This will be the season that I trade my Ga season for a season in Arkansas. I am shooting for 20 sunrises in the flooded Timber of Arkansas.


----------



## Hodgesba (Jul 4, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> This will be my first full season chasing ducks, got into late last year, so my goal is simple...kill some ducks.



Second this


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 4, 2012)

To be in the sounds of east GA at sunrise. Hunt with my buds,enjoy my new dog and just have a good time! No my new dog is not a lab the other day I rescued a beagle that some low life had shot in the neck with  a 22. He picked me I did not pick him.


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 7, 2012)

Get a 4.0 in Larry's class. lol  A bluebill or redhead drake would be a nice addition for the wall this year and some jewelery for the lanyard.


----------

